# baby ate poop.. HELP!!!



## piemama

I was at the playground with my dear boys and my 1 year old put something in his mouth. I thought it was sand so I tried to wipe it away but turned out he has a mouthful of something brown and squishy and smelled like poop. I got out as much as I can and I wiped his mouth with gauze pads/water. Now I'm still panicing. What diseases do I have to worry about? The ped said that it should be ok but I'm still worried. DS isn't vaccinated at all. HELP!!!







:


----------



## sweetpea333




----------



## mamanurse

uke

Just kidding, I've seen and heard of much worse. Was it human or dog poop? I'd be concerned about both for different reasons. I would put him on a probiotic to help fight bad bacteria, keep him really hydrated, and watch for signs of GI complications/infection. Chances are he's going to be just fine.

Maybe post this in the health and healing forum to see if you should take any precautions.

Oh yeah! About two weeks ago, dd ate her own poop after waking up for her nap. I thought she was playing in her crib, but she was really finger painting. It's possible she got some in her mouth, but it might have been the last thing she did before she started crying. I wasn't concerned though, 'cause it was her own.


----------



## BodhiMom

I don't believe that you have to worry about diseases that your child could have possibly gotten from the poop. There was probably lots of icky bacteria, and vaccinating does not aid your child in dealing with it...in fact, unvaccinated children have more available antibodies to deal with whatever germs their bodies might come in contact with. The best you can do is take a deep breath and realize that if eating poop is the worst thing that ever happens, than your doing pretty good.


----------



## LeosMama

A friend of mine's baby ate cat poop at 10 months. He was just fine. Their ped said the same, thing, that the baby would be fine. Maybe he could get a parasite, but it's not very likely. Just keep an eye on his stools for the next couple of weeks to see if you see any signs of a parasite like worms. But your pediatrician should have told you what to look for. Parasites are easily treated and if caught quickly won't hurt your kiddo.

I can be calm because it's not my baby, sorry to say. I would be freaking out, too, if I were in your shoes. But really, it should be just fine.

<<hugs>>


----------



## piemama

thanks for such quick responses! I don't know what kind of poop it was. It was under the slide. Animal, I'm guessing? I'm going to try to sneak probiotics into night-time boobie. Now I have to figure out how to do that. Thanks again! I'm still worrying though..


----------



## chandasz

Ugh! Ewww. God our kids can gross us out sometimes. LOL. Remember this one to tell the date in 16 years. LOL.

I did the same thing as a toddler so my mom tells me. Rolled in the dog poop in Washington Square Park in NY- rubbed it in my face and in my mouth. My mom cried the whole way home with me on the subway.....

I was fine....


----------



## Destinye

Chances are he will be fine as most dogs nowadays are not running round with a lot of parasites, but they can get things like roundworms, giardia, and bacterial infections so would watch for any signs of diarrhea or vomiting. That is disgusting though but definitely not uncommon!


----------

